# Re:FET



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Deborah,

What you are describing sounds like a natural cycle FET which is the best option in many cases and certainly the less invasive in terms of drug taking.
It is a very well established technique and the information given to you by your clinic is absolutely correct. The embryos stand an excellent chance of implantation using this technique.
It is always important to trust your clinic, ask questions if you are worried and not to get concerned too much about what other patients are doing. Each treatment is tailored to the individual.
The cyclogest is progesterone which will help your body to support the very early stages of pregnancy.

Hope this helps,

Peter



deborah said:


> Hi Peter,
> Unfortunately our first attempt at ICSI has failed. We are looking to do FET In January. I have been told by the clinic that I will be scanned several times in Jan to see what is going on , then just after I have ovulated they will place 2 embrios back in. They said that the body should then think that the egg produced from ovulation has been fertilized and consequently no period will come. I am confused as firstly I have noticed that some girls on the message boards are taking oestrogen during this process? and also I thought that once the egg is produced and is not ferilized then the uterus lining starts to break down ready for a bleed, so will the frozen embies stand a chance? The clinic say that I will have cyclogest pessaries after FET but that is all. Any advice will be appreciated.
> Thank you
> Deborah


----------



## Vicky W (Jun 24, 2002)

HI Deborah

Peter is right there are several different types of protocol for FET.

I had a medicated cycle, which means I did not ovulate in the cycle at all, hence the need for supplementary oestrogen.

Some of the other ladies who have done FET have been downregulated beforehand by sniffing. I didn't have to down regulate but I just had to take the contraceptive pill for 21 days so that my cycle was controlled.

My clinic did not discuss the different options with me, so I don't know why they chose that particular method. Next time I go back I am hoping to understand better why a particular method is chosen as we are planning another FET in the New Year.

Perhaps you should go back to your clinic and ask a few more questions if you are confused because it doesn't sound like they explained it very well.

Hope to see you on the FET board soon!

Vicky


----------

